# MAC OS 10,5,5 et HP OFFICEJET G55 AIO



## nikito (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens d'installer avec succès MAC OS X 10.5.5 Léopard, passant ainsi de 10.3.9 à 10.5.5 (licence, puis MàJ) et mon "tout en un" HP Officejet G55 ne fonctionne plus en impression (je n'ai pas testé le scanner, mais je n'y croit pas ...). 

MAC OS X10.5.5 me propose un pilote "Guten Print v5.3.1" qui ne fonctionne pas ; parmi vous, quelqu'un a-t-il été confronté à ce souci avec cet appareil / ce souci ?? 
(le site HP ne prévoit apparemment aucun pilote compatible Léopard pour l'HP AIO G55 ; de plus, j'ai effectivement "réparé les autorisation"). 

Merci à tous de m'indiquer quelques pistes.

N

Configuration: I-MAC G5 2003 ( 1.25 Go)
MAC OS X 10.5.5
SAFARI/ FIREFOX


----------



## Gidéhef (7 Octobre 2008)

Il y a une nouvelle version de Guntenprint depuis hier ! Mais elle parait être en retard sur la tienne ! C'est :
*Gutenprint 5.2.0-rc1*


----------



## nikito (8 Octobre 2008)

Merci de l'info.

en fait, il s'agit de gutenprint v,5,1,3 donc la v5,2 est plus récente ; ceci étant,

1°) Je ne sais pas comment remplacer le "gutenptint v5,13" intégré au système LEOPARD, par cette nouvelle version ; et si j'y ai intéret ...

2°) Avec v5,1,3, le scanner fonctionne, mais pas l'impression !!
(affichage du message suivant, au niveau du gestionnaire : "GenericClass: waiting for device" / "connexion en cours").

QUE FAUT-IL FAIRE pour que le "Gutenprint" imprime (comme son nom ne l'indique pas).

NIKO


----------



## Gidéhef (8 Octobre 2008)

Pour installer le nouveau GutenPrint, il faut charger le .dmg et le lancer. Les nouveaux pilotes s'installeront correctement.

Normalement, tu devrais voir ton imprimante dans >Préférences Système >Imprimantes et fax >bouton +


----------



## Gidéhef (8 Octobre 2008)

Je suis allé un peu trop vite : le fichier gutenprint-5.2.0-rc1-ub.dmg contient l'installateur, mais aussi le désinstallateur des versions précédentes qu'il faut lancer d'abord !


----------



## nikito (10 Octobre 2008)

... et l'installateur sait tout seul trouver la cible de la nouvelle version ou il faut la lui indiquer manuellement ?
Dans ce cas, où s'installe le pgm Gutenprint ?

Niko


----------



## nikito (10 Octobre 2008)

... et quand  MAC OS X nous informe que le driver est le "gutenprint v5,1.3" (par défaut), est-il déjà pré-installé ou faut-il aller le chercher sur le net pour l'installer ???
(une simple recherche de "gimp" ou "gutenprint" sur le HD ne donnant aucun résultat, je me demande si ce logiciel est pré-installé ou non ) !!!


----------



## Gidéhef (10 Octobre 2008)

Non. GutenPrint installe des pilotes supplémentaires dans le système, avec les autres pilotes, à l'emplacement recommandé par Apple.
L'installateur sait où placer ses pilotes, mais, pour éviter des interférences, il faut d'abord lancer la désinstallation des versions précédentes.

Ensuite, il faut brancher son imprimante à un port USB et faire son installation dans >Préférences système > imprimantes et fax.

Voici le texte de l'aide pour l'installation d'une imprimante :

[Ajout d'une imprimante USB ou FireWire
Lorsque vous raccordez une imprimante au port USB ou FireWire de votre ordinateur, ce dernier la détecte en général automatiquement et l'ajoute à la liste des imprimantes que vous pouvez utiliser. Vous devez parfois effectuer des opérations supplémentaires.

Pour ajouter une imprimante USB ou FireWire :

- Suivez les instructions fournies avec votre imprimante pour la configurer et installer les logiciels requis.
- Raccordez l'imprimante à votre ordinateur à l'aide d'un câble USB ou FireWire.
- Ouvrez le document que vous souhaitez imprimer et sélectionnez Fichier > Imprimer.
- Choisissez l'imprimante dans le menu local Imprimante.


Si votre imprimante ne se trouve pas dans la liste, choisissez Ajouter une imprimante dans le menu local Imprimante, puis cliquez sur Plus d'imprimantes dans la barre d'outils. Choisissez le type de votre imprimante dans le menu local, sélectionnez l'imprimante, puis cliquez sur Ajouter.

Lorsque vous sélectionnez votre imprimante dans la zone de dialogue Plus d'imprimantes, Mac OS X recherche le gestionnaire de l'imprimante et ajoute cette dernière au menu local Imprimantes. Si Mac OS X ne trouve pas le gestionnaire de l'imprimante, le message « Gestionnaire non installé » ou «  Gutenprint » apparaît dans le menu local modèle.

Normalement, votre ordinateur peut détecter les accessoires spéciaux installés sur une imprimante, par exemple les bacs à papier supplémentaires, la mémoire additionnelle, les modules recto verso, etc. S'il n'y parvient pas, une zone de dialogue apparait pour vous permettre de les indiquer. Assurez-vous que les réglages de cette zone de dialogue reflètent de manière précise les accessoires installés sur votre imprimante, afin que vous puissiez en tirer pleinement parti.]


----------



## nikito (10 Octobre 2008)

merci.

J'ai desinstallé le driver gutenprint v5,1,3,
puis installé le nouveau v5,2-rc1, sans problème.

Puis dans Préférence Système/ Imprimante, 
* j'ai supprimé la référence à mon HP G55 (par -),
* j'ai entrepris de référencer mon imprimante par (+) : elle est bien récupérée , puisque sous "nom d'imprimante" HP G55 apparaît bien, en revanche, la "recherche de nouveaux gestionnaires" n'aboutit pas - roue tournante sans arrêt - : MAC OS est donc incapable de faire le lien avec le pilote installé 

COMMENT FAIRE ??

2eme manip : j'ai essayé d'imprimer un document ...
Dans les caractéristiques de l'imprimante le nouveau gestionnaire apparait bien, mais l'impression n'aboutit pas , avec le message habituel "waiting for device" ...

QUE FAIRE POUR ETABLIR UN LIEN ENTRE LES 2 ???


(sniff; sniff, je veux juste pouvoir imprimer un document, comme avant LEOPARD, sans contribuer à cette chaine infernale de la montée en gamme matérielle, qui accompagne de +en + souvent celle concernant les logiciels !!).

NIKO


----------



## Gidéhef (11 Octobre 2008)

Là, je suis un peu sec ! J'ai relus la documentation générale de GutenPrint pour les systèmes Unix et sa documentation spécifique à son adaptation au système MacOS X et, vu de loin, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas !

Tu peux essayer cette solution là, ou celle-là !

Pour la fonction scan, essaye avec le logiciel Applications/Transfert d'images. Si ça ne marche pas, le logiciel VueScan connait la plupart des scanners. Une doc. en français est disponible ici.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2008)

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/MacOSX/hpijs


----------



## nikito (11 Octobre 2008)

Merci à tous .

J'ai reçu un mail d'HP qui me laisse peu d'espoir (bonjour le développement durable : jeter / racheter, plutôt que développer un logiciel : je ne veux plus entendre parler HP d'environnement ...).

ci dessous leur prose (compatissante au demeurant)
_Thank you for contacting HP Total Care. 

This printer does not have any Mac OS 10.5 compatible software and is not supported on that newer Mac OS version. Apple has included drivers for some older HP printers as part of the new OS. Those built in drivers will support printing only and you will not be able to use the scanning feature. We cannot guarantee the print quality or functionality of the product when using the built in Apple drivers as they are not developed by HP. 

Unfortunately Apple did not include drivers for this particular model of printer and it will be using an alternate print driver. That means it is using a driver that was designed for a completely different model of printer, we cannot guarantee that will work and if it does we cannot guarantee any print quality.

The printer has been out of production for some time now so there will not be any updated software coming out in the future.

The standalone functions of the device (ie:  Fax if applicable, and Copy), will continue to function.  

You can contact the telephone support team for your region to find out what options you have to replace this printer and possibly trade up to a newer model of printer. Any of the printers that we currently have on the market do have updated software available to support the new Mac OS 10.5 and provide full functionality on the new Mac systems.

I have included some steps below that you can try, using an alternate print driver to possibly get basic printing to work. 

If you would like to try using the printer with an alternate print driver ( a driver for a different model of printer) then follow the steps below. There is no guarantee that the printer will work using an alternate driver and the print quality may be diminished.

The printer needs to be powered on with both ink cartridges installed and no errors or flashing lights on the display or button panel. Connect the USB cable from the back of the printer directly to a USB port on the computer itself. Click on the Apple at the top left corner of the screen and then select "system preferences" and "print & fax". Once the print and fax window opens we should ensure there are no printers listed here that you do not need or use. You can remove items from the list by highlighting the name of the printer with a single click and then clicking on the minus sign at the bottom left corner of the window.

We need to click on the plus sign at the bottom left corner of the window to try adding a listing for the printer. That should open a new little window called the printer browser and we need to ensure that it has the "default browser" icon selected at the top left corner of the window. It should list the printer for us here on the USB connection, highlight the printer name with a single click to select it. The window may load for a few moments as it tries to find drivers for the printer, it should fail. If it does find drivers to use then the "add button will become active at the bottom right corner, click on the "add" button if it does become active or "clickable"

Once it has finished loading we need to click on whatever appears beside "print using" and a drop down menu will open up. Scroll down through the menu and find the HP printers listed there. We need to try selecting a printer, I cannot recommend one or the other here as this is not standard trouble shooting, but just a work around to hopefully get your product printing.  It may be best to try selecting the first HP printer in the list. That way you can go one by one to keep things organized and ensure you do not try the same printer driver more then once. Once you have selected a printer from the list it should activate the "add" button and you will need to click on that to try adding the printer to the printers list. If the add button does not become active then you will need to try selecting a different printer drivers from the list. 

Once it has added the printer to your printer list we can close this window and test printing. The best place to test printing is from a program called Textedit. Because it is part of the Mac OS, and it is a very simple program we know if it fails to print from Textedit that it is the printer or print driver, and should not be an issue with the program you are printing from or the document you are trying to print. Once Textedit opens you can type in anything, such as the word test or hello, then click on "file" from the top menu bar and then select "print" from the drop down menu that appears. In the print window we need to ensure that it shows the correct printer and that the preset is standard, then click on the "print" button.

If it fails to print then you will need to open the system preferences, print & fax window and delete the current listing for the printer. Once it has been deleted you can click on the plus sign to try adding a new listing for the printer. You will need to try a new HP printer drivers from the list each time and you should find at least one that will be compatible with your printer and allow you to print. If you have tried all the drivers in the list and none allowed for you to print, then there would be nothing more we could suggest. You would need to look at trading in this model of printer for a new model that supports the Mac OS 10.5._







*Moonwalker : dois-je désinstaller gutenprint, avant d'installer le logiciel que tu me conseilles ?*


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2008)

Je ne pense pas, ce sont deux choses différentes. Dans le doute, tu peux toujours désinstaller Guntemprint, ça ne mange pas de pain.

Quoiqu'il en soit, consulte bien la documentation du site que je t'ai mis en lien. Il faut installer HPIJS, Footmatic et Ghostscript.

Note que je n'ai jamais utilisé l'un ou l'autre, j'ai la chance d'avoir des Drivers adéquats fournis par OS X et mis à jour par HP.

Tu obtiens aussi des informations spécifiques sur ton modèle en cliquant sur son nom.

Un petit mot sur la politique de HP (qui est la même que celle des autres fabricants).

Lorsqu'on achète une imprimante, elle est prévue pour fonctionner avec une configuration logicielle et matérielle définie. Pour des raisons commerciales, les fabricants fournissent des mises à jour qui accompagnent un temps les consommateurs dans leurs évolutions. Ce n'est pas une obligation de HP, ni un droit du client ; c'est un geste commercial. Il faut bien que ça s'arrête un jour, et HP n'est pas le pire (Il y a scanners Canon, vendus plus de 400 &#8364; qui ne sont jamais passés en UB et se trouvent aujourd'hui totalement inutilisables avec X.5).

Quant à l'aspect écologique, outre que les fabricants ont obligation de recycler leurs vieux matériels à la reprise (on paye une taxe pour cela en France), les nouveaux modèles répondent aux dernières normes en matière d'environnement. Ceci contre-balançant cela.

Ce qui fait mal, c'est surtout l'aspect économique, devoir acheter un matériel neuf alors que l'ancien fonctionne toujours nonobstant les questions logiciels. C'est toujours rageant. C'est pourquoi une migration d'OS doit toujours être faite après en avoir bien évalué tous les aspects.


----------



## Gidéhef (11 Octobre 2008)

Ici, tu as une solution avec Foomatic et Ghostscript pour des imprimantes HP qui ne sont supportées ni par Apple, ni par Gutenprint.
J'utilise ça pour une HP LaserJet 1018, et ça marche fort bien. Ton imprimante n'est pas répertoriée là, mais peut être a-t-elle la même plateforme d'impression et fonctionne-t-elle de façon analogue !


----------



## Gidéhef (11 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a raison. C'est surement HPIJS et HPLIP qui fonctionnent pour toi.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2008)

Gutemprint 5.1.x n'était plus compatible avec beaucoup de HP selon la propre documentation du projet. Je ne sais pas pour la nouvelle branche 5.2.x, il n'est fait mention d'aucune limite cette fois-ci.

Dans sa doc, Gutemprint renvoyait chez la Linux Foundation pour bon nombre de modèles HP...


----------



## IrunNY (19 Octobre 2008)

Oups excuser moi, je me suis trompé de topic  , si quelqu'un pouvait supprimer mon post ou alors me dire comment le faire


----------



## plovemax (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

Je déterre ce topic car j'ai aussi un problème avec une officejet G55 avec léopard.

J'ai installé les drivers pour Tiger : ils ne fonctionnent pas
Je n'ai pas changer ma version de gutenprint (5.1.3) car visiblement ci-dessus çà ne fonctionne pas
J'ai installé HPIJS et cela ne fonctionne pas (voici le retour de console 





> I [17/Mar/2009:19:43:55 +0100] [Job ???] Request file type is application/pdf.
> I [17/Mar/2009:19:43:55 +0100] [Job 27] Adding start banner page "none".
> I [17/Mar/2009:19:43:55 +0100] [Job 27] Adding end banner page "none".
> I [17/Mar/2009:19:43:55 +0100] [Job 27] File of type application/pdf queued by "scp".
> ...


 )
J'ai installé vuescan et Xsane (via Macports) et le scanner n'est pas reconnu non plus.

J'ai l'imprimante qui est repérée. J'ai accès aux réglages (drivers, niveaux d'encre...etc) mais je ne peux rien en tirer. 

Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui a réussi à faire fonctionner cette multifonction avec léopard?


----------



## mjpolo (18 Novembre 2009)

Coucou tout le monde!

Chez moi l'OfficeJet G55 fonctionne sous Léoprad (jusqu'au dernier ) et sous SL 10.6.0

Je fonctionne avec le G731. Le suel truc, c'est que quand elle se met en "Economie d'énergie", il me faut parfois l'éteindre et la rallumer; sous 10.5.8 il fallait aussi parois réinstaller le driver (pas sous 10.5.4 ni 10.5.5 si je me rappelle bien) mais ça ne s'est pas reproduit depuis que je suis sous SL.

En tous les cas, j'ai toujours pu scanner et imprimer.
Selon certains utilisateurs, ça marcherait même mieux avec le  637, pas essayé....
J'ai aussi imprimé avec Gutemprint installé par Léo - je basculais à volonté de l'un à l'autre.

Voilà


----------

